# Severe muscle pain the day after TT



## ariabel (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm now 6 days post op. I feel totally normal now. I have not been started on any type of replacement hormones, but I see my endo on Friday. I have a feeling they aren't going to start me on anything anytime soon, since I'm supposed to have RAI in the near future.

I have to say, the surgery itself was a breeze - but man did I have a bad reaction to the anesthesia. I ended up in the ER two days after the surgery (the day the released me) with the most severe muscle pain I have ever experienced. Every inch of my body hurt to move, I have never experienced anything like it. The doctor sent me there to have my calcium checked, which ended up being fine.

To make matters worse, no one at my doctors office or at the ER understood how anesthesia could do that to me.

Fortunately, I finally got the doctor to look into it further and he confirmed that it is a side effect of a certain muscle relaxer that is used before surgery Now I just have to find out the name of it so I can be sure I never receive that in the future!!

Has anyone else experienced or heard of this? I have read that one medication in particular can do this - called succinylcholine - but I have not confirmed that this is what I received. I'm working on that now!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodness!

I am not familiar with this reaction, but I'm glad they figured it out for you. I'm surprised that the doctor who figured it out didn't tell you the name of the drug.


----------



## ariabel (Jul 29, 2013)

I have to say I'm disappointed in my surgeon in general. My mom and boyfriend were there waiting to hear from him after surgery and he never came to speak with them... he didn't even send someone from his team out! My mom was so upset about that!

And the PA was acting like I was making up the muscle pains. The pain actually started about an hour before I was released from the hospital. By the time I got home it was severe.

Another thing, they stapled the heck out of my neck and chest. She told me that whatever it is they use to cover the surrounding areas is now stapled down.. so I have a bunch of itchy little scabs all over the place!

I'm so glad surgery is over. Hopefully RAI is a quick procedure!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ariabel said:


> I'm now 6 days post op. I feel totally normal now. I have not been started on any type of replacement hormones, but I see my endo on Friday. I have a feeling they aren't going to start me on anything anytime soon, since I'm supposed to have RAI in the near future.
> 
> I have to say, the surgery itself was a breeze - but man did I have a bad reaction to the anesthesia. I ended up in the ER two days after the surgery (the day the released me) with the most severe muscle pain I have ever experienced. Every inch of my body hurt to move, I have never experienced anything like it. The doctor sent me there to have my calcium checked, which ended up being fine.
> 
> ...


Quinalone antibiotics can do that and General anesthesia can deplete electrolytes.

Sounds like you have had a tough time in the aftermath!


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

Oh, I am so sorry you had to go through that. And that is really awful that your surgeon didn't at least send someone out to tell your mom and boyfriend how you were doing. Not cool!

I'm glad to hear you're feeling better now, and hope all goes well with the RAI.


----------

